# ☆ KIRABOSHI!



## goldenquagsire (Dec 2, 2010)

So, does anyone here watch Star Driver? It's a currently-airing anime featuring FABULOUS people doing FABULOUS things with FABULOUS giant robots. I imagine you guys would quite enjoy it.

This video explains all you need to know.


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Dec 9, 2010)

I have seen the first two episodes, but haven't gotten around to anymore. My friend showed me the trailer and so we began it together. However fabulous it maybe, it didn't quite stack up. Also, I have a lot of stuff backed up anime-wise.


----------



## goldenquagsire (Dec 10, 2010)

I can understand that the first two episodes might seem confusing. Unfortunately, _Star Driver_ is a show that conceals its secrets. Ten episodes in and I still don't really have a clue what's going on.

Still awesome though. :D


----------

